# Endoscopy Next Thursday-Need Your Thoughts Please



## ilovepalmtrees (Jan 28, 2005)

Greetings To All!I am having an EGD next week. I had one 10 years ago and it was horrible. I vividly remember having a difficult time swallowing the tube. I was awake for the procedure even though I was given a very light sedative and demoral. From what I am reading on this board, it seems that they are giving the same medications as they did 10 years ago. I have needed a EGD for sometime, but have refused to have the procedure because of the awful experience 10 years ago. Please tell me that they use better drugs or at least smaller scopes now. I didn't mind what happened after the tube was in. I just hated trying to swallow the thing.Also, I have noticed that several people comment about their sore throat after the procedure. I would appreciate any positive experiences that anyone would be kind enough to share with me. It will help me retain a more positive attitude when procedure time comes next week.Thank you in advance for your help.







Linda


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://allnurses.com/jump.cgi?ID=703


----------



## Reena (Jan 20, 2005)

I had one about ten years ago too. I dont remember a thing. I was out. Either that or the drug they gave me caused me to forget anything about it. So, for me, it was not a negative experience.


----------



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

When you get there, I would just be honest about your past difficult experience and that you are nervous about repeating that this time around. If they are aware of it, I'm sure the doctor will make sure you have adequate sedative, and you can ask them not to begin until they're sure you're out.I don't remember the endoscopy at all (mine was only a week ago). I did have a sore throat afterward but it was VERY minor--nothing compared to strep. I had no trouble eating anything afterward.I'm glad I did the endoscopy--it's a relief to know everything is fine in that area, and I really did not have any trouble with the test. I'm sure everything will be just fine







.ShyGirl


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had a really bad reaction to the medication used for sedation for a colonoscopy years ago (many 10 +). It was so horrific (the med didnt work at all, I felt the whole thing and was out of control yelling, which was the worst cause I couldnt stop doing it)That expereince kept me from having another one for a good 10 years. I told the new DR's what med it was and that I absolutely couldnt go thru it again. (It was versid, most people 99% do fine on it, it works and they dont remember a thing). However I had what is called a "paradoxyl reaction" (the OPPOSITE from what is expected)which is very rare. HOWEVER that doesnt matter if it happens to YOU. The last scopes I have had (2002, upper endoscopy and colonoscopy)were done under a light general anethesia, administered by an anethesiologist. They were able to talk to me and said I talked back so it wasnt a "deep" general. I felt nothing, it was a breeze. Please try and find out from your medical records what medication/sedative you were given, tell them what you remember experiencing and if that is the only drug available where you are going (as was the case where I went regarding "sedatives" which dont require an anethesiologist to administer, the gastro can do it)you need to be firm but nice in telling them that you need a light general so they will be aware of your needs and schedule the proper staff(anethesiologist)well in advance.I know how you feel. Hope this helps


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

I had my first EGD in December, and I am the type that worries these things to death in advance. One reason for the worry in this instance was that I'm fairly certain Demerol is disagreeable to my system and was uneasy about its toxic metabolites. Having had much better experience with morphine in the past, I asked the doctor to substitute it and he agreed. They also gave me some Versed. They went very light with both drugs because I didn't bring an escort and they didn't want to keep me around all day.







So I felt a few twinges while he was poking around in there--he did see "mild" reflux esophagitis and perhaps that was the source of the twinges--but no big deal. If memory serves, the tube was about half an inch thick, which surprised me, I expected it to be a little smaller than that. But it went right down without any effort, which I was very worried about. (I did get the numbing throat spray, which was only mildly unpleasant.) And I was quite calm. On the whole, I'd say the morphine-Versed combination was effective and very clean, I could have walked out of there 10 minutes after the procedure with no problems. I did have a slight sore throat for a day or two but that was no big thing either.I hope yours goes better this time, and I think it likely will. One thing that helped me was bringing along a little vial of lavender essential oil, which I sniffed liberally to help myself recover from getting p*ssed off at the front desk for all the grief they gave me about having no escort (the doc's office had said it would not be a problem). By the time I got into the nurses' prep area I was pleasantly surprised at how low my blood pressure was.







Good luck!


----------

